# Lot miles on Ford E250 vs Chevy 1500



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I wondered if we could find one that don't have problem many times.

http://www.millionmilevan.com/

http://www.leftlanenews.com/mans-chevy-1200-miles-from-million-mile-mark.html

See how many parts been replaced.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;750452 said:


> http://www.millionmilevan.com/:


These parts are hard to believe:
"it now has over 1,000,000 miles on the original transmission."
"I've never had the transmission pan off and have never replaced the transmission filter."
"I change my oil approx every 10,000 miles. I have to add a quart of oil every full tank of gas so there is always some new oil in the pan. I just wait for it to go black before changing it. My longest period between oil changes was 55,000 miles"

And take a look at the guy:
http://www.mrmainevent.com/html/mme.html

According to his myspace he has the mileage pictures to prove it.

I guess it's possible but it still seems fishy to me.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh that's nothing. I have 3 million miles on my Dodge w Cummins and they are all plowing miles.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

then you get pic of that dodge. But keep mind this is gasser engine not diesel.

Have you see this guy actual write on internet how many miles he been put on it. look at middle of page you will see dates and miles. http://www.millionmilevan.com/










There reason our engine and transmission on 01 f250 have 255,000 it work great. our goal try reach 1 million mile but that won't happened because it be cost lot for gas.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

here pic of miles on odometer and van on his myspace.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=142710583&albumId=1504457


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bump this thread to be keep in new post.



see how many transmission that Chevy 1500 need to have before reach 1 millions miles.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if its all highway i could see it .its the stop and go city driving that kills a motor 
my brother was in sales use to do 35k a yr. he use to get 80k out of tire and 60k out of brakes
retired the car with over 300k miles super charged 6cyl. tbird

JR


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

cant go wrong with either 

JR


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Milwaukee;752843 said:


> This is reason I like Ford why no deal with transmission.


Ask Mark O how the Ford transmissions are working out for him.


----------

